# easier said than done



## jaymoe (Jan 25, 2013)

I went to my therapist for the second time a few days ago. He explains to me a little about how the brain works and where anxiety comes from and everything. He then goes on to say next time I'm feeling like that to acknowledge the feeling and just let it "float away". I feel like that's what I've been trying to do the whole time? haha. Has anyone seeking therapy had the same "advice" or any success with it? I guess it's kind of like retraining my brain.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

That kind of sounds like "mindfullness". I think the point is to work on becoming more aware of your anxiety and then learn how to deal with it. I've had a few therapists suggest things similar to this. It seems to help me a little bit. One thing that helps me is when I am feeling really anxious to take deep breaths and focus on my breathing.

To just "let if float away" is a lot harder said than done though. I'm guessing what he meant is to notice your anxiety but don't try to force it away or try to actively stop it. To just try to be aware of it and let it pass. This tends to help me. When I get anxious, if I try to forcefully stop it, it makes it worse. But if I just notice it and then try to focus on something else, then it tends to fade away.


----------



## johnbostonn (Feb 2, 2013)

Over the years, I've discovered that there are three steps to complete understanding of a new concept. I've seen this in my own experience and also by watching others on their growth paths.


----------

